# Any Gamers Out There



## BlueDragon1981 (Jun 23, 2004)

So who all plays games on their PC.

 I have played all kinds of them but am interested in what others play

 Diablo & Diablo 2
 The Sims (with a bunch of the expansion packs)
 Warcraft 2 and 3
 Age of Mythology
 Starcraft

 ....these are just a few.


----------



## someguy (Jun 23, 2004)

I play stuff on my game cube more.  But Diablo is fun.


----------



## captnigh (Jun 23, 2004)

I like Battlefield 1942 and Battlefield Vietnam.  Also Rise of Nations.  I heard there is a new expansion pack for RON that's worth checking out.
I love gaming, but it takes time that I need for other things like training, working, and the huge task list that comes with having a wife, house, and three cats.
I'm starting to sound like my dad.
I'm interested in DOOM3 and the new Half Life.
I'll be checking them out for sure.


----------



## OULobo (Jun 23, 2004)

I think the easier question would be who here doesn't game. 

I play a little XBox, but most of my games are on PC. Recently I've been playing:

Deus Ex II
XIII
Max Payne 2
Day of Duty
KOTOR
Armed and Dangerous


----------



## white mantis (Jun 23, 2004)

Speaking of Xbox anyone here know about the new "Jade Empire" game coming out soon?:idunno:


----------



## OULobo (Jun 23, 2004)

white mantis said:
			
		

> Speaking of Xbox anyone here know about the new "Jade Empire" game coming out soon?:idunno:



That's the new asian themed Biowares game, right? I haven't heard anything, but the website looks reaaly cool.


----------



## white mantis (Jun 23, 2004)

OULobo said:
			
		

> That's the new asian themed Biowares game, right? I haven't heard anything, but the website looks reaaly cool.


That's the one, I'm very excited about it because it's suppossed to be based on mythical china which should be great for us CMA martial artistes. If anyone wants some info on it check out www.bioware.com and hit "Jade Empire".


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Jun 23, 2004)

I also am interested in playing Doom 3. That is if they go back on their original plan. They weren't going to make it online compatible. Which sucks. The original doom games I played modem to modem all the time. (that was back in the day)

 I usually like playing games online that are free. I have never payed anything that you have to pay for like Everquest etc. For two reasons, I don't have any money, and I don't think you should have to pay for online gaming.

 :flame:


----------



## muaythaifreak (Jun 24, 2004)

I play Half-life TFC mod and DOD mod.  I also like Star Wars Galaxies.


----------



## qizmoduis (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm playing through FarCry right now and also play Eve-Online.  I'm a bit of a gaming junky, though I try to limit it to no more than an hour or two a day.


----------



## OULobo (Jun 24, 2004)

qizmoduis said:
			
		

> I'm playing through FarCry right now and also play Eve-Online.  I'm a bit of a gaming junky, though I try to limit it to no more than an hour or two a day.



I had FarCry for a day, but appearently my vid card won't run it. The game ran, but the backgrounds and interacting elements were digitized blurry messes. I gave up.


----------



## captnigh (Jun 24, 2004)

I heard Far Cry was beautiful if your box can handle it.  I got a demo with an issue of PC Gamer, but haven't played it - I also read that the AI on the game was fantastic, really sneaky.  What's the word?  Is it worth buying?


----------



## qizmoduis (Jun 24, 2004)

captnigh said:
			
		

> I heard Far Cry was beautiful if your box can handle it.  I got a demo with an issue of PC Gamer, but haven't played it - I also read that the AI on the game was fantastic, really sneaky.  What's the word?  Is it worth buying?



It's beautiful on my machine, and I don't have a high-end machine anymore.  It's worth buying if you're into FPSs.  It can get pretty tough.  The AI is quite good, but sometimes idiotic.

The late-game, though, is very difficult.  I haven't finished yet, but I haven't reached the end of my rather short game attention span, so I probably will finish it by next week.


----------



## Fortis (Jun 24, 2004)

I play mainly PC games.

BF1942 and mods for years.  Recently started playing City of Heroes.


----------



## OUMoose (Jun 24, 2004)

hmmm.. games... 

MMO's:
Everquest
City of Heroes

RTS: 
Starcraft (still one of my favorites)
Warcraft III
Command & Conquer: Yuri's Revenge

FPS:
Jedi Academy
FarCry
UnReal

Yes... thank you... I'm a geek....  :asian:


----------



## Cthulhu (Jun 26, 2004)

I mainly play FPS games online...Counter-strike, Team Fortress Classic, Day of Defeat, Quake 3, UT2K4.

Used to do the MU* thing, but not enough time.

I don't do MMORPGs...I don't believe in continuiing to pay for a game I bought at a store.

Cthulhu


----------

